# Do I need to remove my Carbon Filter?



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Fluval Spec V, 5.5g tank that has a 3-stage filter system. I am not sure what that means but it has a foam filter block and a space for Carbon filter, and space for BioMax bag thing. So I read that the carbon filter will remove toxins but may reduce the CO2 level which affects the plants growth. So do I need to remove the carbon filter bag?

I am still reading and learning. thanks.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Dunno about carbon affecting the amount of CO2 in the tank, but it will absorb some of the nutrients that the pants would otherwise use as well as most fertilizers. Personally, I'd remove the carbon insert and replace it with more filter foam for the bacteria.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The only time you really need carbon in a filter is to remove trace meds after treating a tank for disease. So yeah, remove the carbon and replace it with more sponge or bio-media.


----------

